# SPACE KRAKEN - Dungeon crawler game



## Rayjunx (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello,

im a great SF fan and love everything from LOST IN SPACE, STAR TREK, STAR WARS, EVENT HORIZON, ALIEN games like captive, ufo, XCOM, and most of that stuff as most people here I guess. And I love making games as well so my recent created game is now a SF dungeon crawler with an interactive story and something like a virtual game master included into the games book. ( its a bit like a role playing game but also like a strategy and solitaire game ).

I just ordered printed demo versions so people can read and play it and tell me about their impressions and how and what they like about it.
Next week I get those. I can send them with airmail starting next week so if you like to read or review it in real just let me know, and Im here to answer all of your questions. There will be also lot of how to play videos soon.

SPACE KRAKEN

I hope you/this board have nothing against that I show it here. Its not already in sale, but I will launch it in may and the demo is totally for free!

Heres some artworks and preview how the games look like:



			http://spacekraken.de/SKF-1.jpg
		




			http://spacekraken.de/SKF-2.jpg
		




			http://spacekraken.de/SKF-3.jpg
		




			http://spacekraken.de/SKF-4.jpg
		




			http://spacekraken.de/SKF-5.jpg
		



What is your impression about it after seen it for the first time. Whats your suggestion how it would be, how you like it to be?

I realy want to know,
looking forward to get your feedback,

Best regards
Markus


----------



## Rayjunx (Apr 13, 2021)

All videos are now online at
SPACE KRAKEN


----------



## Rayjunx (Apr 18, 2021)

Around 100 prototype games are now packed and will be send to testers and reviewers all over the world tomorrow 
That was quite much work!


----------



## Rayjunx (Apr 21, 2021)

Reached over 350 subscribers on our KICKSTARTER projekt page. Full speed ahead!

Coming soon: SPACE KRAKEN


----------



## Rayjunx (Apr 22, 2021)

Another Grey is now ready for combat (thanks to artist Paul)


----------



## Rayjunx (Apr 29, 2021)

Passed the 500 subscribers yesterday on KICKSTARTER ;-)
Coming soon: SPACE KRAKEN


----------



## Rayjunx (May 7, 2021)

We going to star a crew recruitment process where everybody can apply to get hired.
Including get painted by our artist and get a hero with fitting attributes and skills.
Heres the first example, showing me.


----------



## Valtharius (May 7, 2021)

Artwork looks great, best of luck to you and everyone involved!


----------



## Rayjunx (May 10, 2021)

SPACE KRAKEN RECRUITING PROGRAMM STARTED!
Here you find all details:
http://www.spacekraken.de/JoinTheCrew.pdf


----------



## Rayjunx (May 26, 2021)

The Space Kraken is now released! No way to stop it anymore *lol*
AND we are already successfully on Kickstarter, 35K after less than a day, still increasing:
SPACE KRAKEN


----------



## Rayjunx (Jun 14, 2021)

The last 72 hours are just started, 103000 Euro collected but still a entire universe ahead ;-)
Thursday we will follow the Space Kraken through the wormhole and will maybe never come back. So better folow us on Kickstarter!


----------

